# Moving to Cairo



## coolcat

I will be moving to Cairo in the next few weeks to join my boyfriend he has just moved there with his company and would like some info about things i know it is going to be a shock and take time getting used to being in Cairo but my main concern is food and water safety.
Does it take tme to get used to the food in Egypt?
Which brands of bottled water are best ?
Is meat from a butchers safe if cooking it my self in my aoartment?
Also are things like Eggs and potatoes easily availbale /sfe to eat?

It sounds like im overly fussy and i am! I am just extremely cautious when it comes to food even in the U.K and i have never livd abroad before so i am quite worried about it i dont really have much choice i have to move to Cairo for a year or so..

Any information or tips would be so so much appreciated!
I think we will be living in Al Rehab if this helps with anything.

Thankd for your advice in advance


----------



## MaidenScotland

coolcat said:


> I will be moving to Cairo in the next few weeks to join my boyfriend he has just moved there with his company and would like some info about things i know it is going to be a shock and take time getting used to being in Cairo but my main concern is food and water safety.
> Does it take tme to get used to the food in Egypt?
> Which brands of bottled water are best ?
> Is meat from a butchers safe if cooking it my self in my aoartment?
> Also are things like Eggs and potatoes easily availbale /sfe to eat?
> 
> It sounds like im overly fussy and i am! I am just extremely cautious when it comes to food even in the U.K and i have never livd abroad before so i am quite worried about it i dont really have much choice i have to move to Cairo for a year or so..
> 
> Any information or tips would be so so much appreciated!
> I think we will be living in Al Rehab if this helps with anything.
> 
> Thankd for your advice in advance


Hi and welcome to the forum
Water is easily and cheaply available...it will just be a matter of your taste.
Everything is available here so no need to worry about food shortages.
Meat is IMO very poor quality and expensive.
Food and water will be your least concern once you are here

Maiden


----------



## coolcat

Hi thanks for your reply ..

Although quality may be poor is it still safe to eat?
I ask as i will be staring work pretty much straight away and would like to avoid getting sick to prevent me having to miss work..
I think i am panicking now as the big move is getting closer ...
apologies for the questions


----------



## bat

coolcat said:


> Hi thanks for your reply ..
> 
> Although quality may be poor is it still safe to eat?
> I ask as i will be staring work pretty much straight away and would like to avoid getting sick to prevent me having to miss work..
> I think i am panicking now as the big move is getting closer ...
> apologies for the questions


Hi bat here, your in rehab, sorry EL REHAB, well it's a mini united nations, lots of Brits.
So it will be a bit easier.
Good luck


----------



## MaidenScotland

I personally don't eat meat here unless I buy it from Gourmet which sources it's meat from NZ.
I don't care to eat meat that has been hung outside a butchers shop attracting flies, polluted by passing cars etc. I am also worried about how bones are splintered (think mad cow).
IMO meat has no taste and I don't like the halal method of butchering.

Maiden


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> I personally don't eat meat here unless I buy it from Gourmet which sources it's meat from NZ.
> I don't care to eat meat that has been hung outside a butchers shop attracting flies, polluted by passing cars etc. I am also worried about how bones are splintered (think mad cow).
> IMO meat has no taste and I don't like the halal method of butchering.
> 
> Maiden


I think you'll find all meat halal here evan the Australian , new Zealand, south African, etc. LOL and you can find this meat very cheaply in the government shops.for a third of the gourmet price, but I take my hat off to gourmet good marketing, well done to them.
BTW, I bought kilo of steak back with me from waitrose, will be thinking of you when I eat it.LOL


----------



## bat

bat said:


> I think you'll find all meat halal here evan the Australian , new Zealand, south African, etc. LOL and you can find this meat very cheaply in the government shops.for a third of the gourmet price, but I take my hat off to gourmet good marketing, well done to them.
> BTW, I bought kilo of steak back with me from waitrose, will be thinking of you when I eat it.LOL


Oh and my kilo of pork steak, kilo and half of bacon, duck pate, and honey ham .( had special on buy 2 for 1).LOL


----------



## mamasue

MaidenScotland said:


> I personally don't eat meat here unless I buy it from Gourmet which sources it's meat from NZ.
> I don't care to eat meat that has been hung outside a butchers shop attracting flies, polluted by passing cars etc. I am also worried about how bones are splintered (think mad cow).
> IMO meat has no taste and I don't like the halal method of butchering.
> 
> Maiden



I agree with maiden.....
Once you see the meat hanging outside the butchers shops covered in flies, you'll seriously consider becoming vegetarian!!
However, the pasterma they sell in supermarkets and deli's is delicious....it's about the only meat I ate in my almost-5 years living in [email protected]


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> I think you'll find all meat halal here evan the Australian , new Zealand, south African, etc. LOL and you can find this meat very cheaply in the government shops.for a third of the gourmet price, but I take my hat off to gourmet good marketing, well done to them.
> BTW, I bought kilo of steak back with me from waitrose, will be thinking of you when I eat it.LOL




I very rarely eat meat full stop and more so here because of the reasons I gave before. I am aware everything here is sold as halal.. but if for some reason I fancy a steak I use gourmet as I think it is tastier, and it will be packaged in a clean environment. I am a fishing, shooting, hunting girl not in the least bit squeamish but seeing and hearing halal slaughtering going on outside my door has definitely put me off eating halal meat unless I am really desperate.


----------



## bat

mamasue said:


> I agree with maiden.....
> Once you see the meat hanging outside the butchers shops covered in flies, you'll seriously consider becoming vegetarian!!
> However, the pasterma they sell in supermarkets and deli's is delicious....it's about the only meat I ate in my almost-5 years living in [email protected]


Oh my gooness do you know how that's made!!


----------



## Emz000

Sorry to hitch a ride with this topic but with all the recent trouble in the Middle East, regarding looking for work and moving to Cairo, is it recommended to stay away given the choice? Or is is safe and not a bad decision for British to move there?
Thanks x


----------



## MaidenScotland

Emz000 said:


> Sorry to hitch a ride with this topic but with all the recent trouble in the Middle East, regarding looking for work and moving to Cairo, is it recommended to stay away given the choice? Or is is safe and not a bad decision for British to move there?
> Thanks x





If you already have employment here then come back but to start looking for work etc in regards to moving here... not a good idea IMO


----------



## Guest

Firstly, if you here already don't panic so much, im fussy too and so is my mum who has had a shock coming here but now shes fine, 
Secondly just be a bit wary of what you eat you will be able to tell where you want to eat or by food from, Ive been forced to eat in back alley shops in downtown and survived so its OK  
Thirdly Ive been in Cairo since Nov and shop for meat at Carefour or Spinneys its like Tesco's meat to be honest, and yes the butchers will put you off but if you go to a nicer area and make sure you go first thing you will be able to get good meat, there is a chicken shop too, koki or something they do great chicken seriously. if you do want pork theres a place in Nasr City called Oscars, they're good 
Best water in my op in Nestle but each to their own. you can have a nestle cooler in your apart its like 1000 le and then a monthly water charge they deliver the bottles and take away old they're always sealed which is worth a go


----------

